# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  soft packing gilded frame

## Jen

I have a gold gilded frame I need to pack (the gilding is on the face and sides of the frame). The client has pointed out that the gilding is very sensitive and the finish has gotten a little messed up from someone handling it without gloves. It's not going very far, so it doesn't need a crate. I'm thinking that Tyvek will be a good barrier, but maybe bubble on top of that might 'burnish' the gilded finish? Any thoughts or experience with this?

----------


## Gallagher

It's hard to evaluate without pictures, but since the owner has pointed out how sensitive the frame surfaces are, I'd opt to pack it in a travel frame that has wooden sides and enough wooden bottom collar to attach mending plates. You will have to attach plates to the back of the frame and use them to control movement, but nothing will touch the gilding during transit. The frame back and front could have cardboard to Coroplast for protection and rigidity.

----------


## Mark Wamaling

Jen,

How large is the framed painting? If it is not too large and heavy you can do a cardboard shadow box with mending plates that is cheaper and for a short transit. It would preform the same way as a travel frame but not requiring wood and corrplast. No contact on the face or edges of the frame, but it does require attaching mending plates to the back of the frame.

----------


## Gallagher

And if if must be a soft-pack, consider using PTFE film against the gilding. Hopefully the frame isn't overly ornate so that you can place the film between pads and frame rails. I've only used the film which is basically plumbers tape in a 12 inch roll against painted surfaces, but had outstanding results. The brand I have tried is called Teflon Relic Wrap and it ran about 140 dollars for a 100 feet.

----------

